

Facebook to build server farm on edge of Arctic Circle - taylorbuley
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/8850575/Facebook-to-build-server-farm-on-edge-of-Arctic-Circle.html

======
BryanB55
That's pretty cool... I couldn't even imagine running a site that needs that
many servers.

~~~
cpeterso
cool indeed! :)

